# playing with cockatiels



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so i was just wondering what you guys do when you play with your tiels, like games or stuff like that. i just thought it would be cool to see what other people do


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

well I know the breeder of mine plays "got yer bum" and tries to touch the babies' bums lol they turn before she can and she laughs.

I used to play with Yogi by touching his toes or pretending to chase him off my keyboard - it was fun and he knew it was a game.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

We're lazy and we just relax, watch tv...etc. Head scritches ofcourse, some flying around (them not me)...etc.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

I bounce Halley up and down on my arm or a pillow or something, and he enjoys singing as I do this.

He also has some favorite blankets and pillows and things he likes to sing to, as well as my feet. He has quite an obsession with my feet. I usually keep them hidden to keep him calm, but sometimes as I reward I let him see them. 

This isn't quite a "game," but it's a thing we do neverless. If Halley's out while I'm lying on the couch, he likes to run to the other end of the couch and explore. He hurries back up to my face for kisses every so often. When he's had his full of kisses, he runs back to explore. 

Also, if I start singing the Jaws theme tune...you know, "Dun dun....dun dun..." Halley knows to hurry to the other end of the couch, because I raise my hand and "chase" him with it. (It doesn't scare him, don't worry. He has a blast with it.) It's adorable, seeing the expression that dawns on his face when I start the "Dun dun.."


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

ya aly thats what me and petrie usually do, which is why i wanted to see what other people do so we can have some fun, but being lazy is still very fun at times and we all need to be lazy sometimes




olive juice said:


> I bounce Halley up and down on my arm or a pillow or something, and he enjoys singing as I do this.
> 
> He also has some favorite blankets and pillows and things he likes to sing to, as well as my feet. He has quite an obsession with my feet. I usually keep them hidden to keep him calm, but sometimes as I reward I let him see them.
> 
> ...


ha thats really cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have any games I play with mine, pretty boring right, LOL.

But I swear to god, they play hide and seek when they're having "out time" there'll be 3 sitting on the air conditioner, 2 on the top cabinet hiding behind a box, they chirp, the others chirp, and then they fly over to where they are, FOUND YA! it's a continues thing.. rofl.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Misti and I play fetch.She drops some thing on the floor,say a pencil,and I pick it up and give it back to her.She then drops it again,and I fetch.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

RG Walker said:


> Misti and I play fetch.She drops some thing on the floor,say a pencil,and I pick it up and give it back to her.She then drops it again,and I fetch.


thats what i have to do with food, at dinner he always throws his vggies off the edge and waits for me to pick them up. i geuss they train us sometimes


----------

